# For Bass DI: B7k Standard or Le Bass?



## Miek (Nov 13, 2016)

Between the two, which would you choose? The Le Bass is more closely comparable to the B7k Ultra, but pricewise, is actually closer to the base B7k. 

Both offer two different but tweakable tones, so does it really come down to tonal preference, or does one stand above the other in terms of usability?


----------



## eyeswide (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't have any comment on the Le Bass, but I use and enjoy the B7K - no issues from me.


----------



## olejason (Nov 14, 2016)

B7k is what I use. It does have a baked in tone that you can never really get rid of. It would not be my first choice if I was playing clean all the time.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 15, 2016)

I watched a lot of demos and settled on the Tech 21 VT Bass DI - the Le Bass even with cab simulation off had a certain sound to it that I didn't like - a bit 'masked' maybe, the B7K a bit too 'modern' for my tastes personally.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 15, 2016)

Gone from Sans Amps to the B7K and for me it's great never used the Le Bass


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a B7K and a Tech 21 Bass.

The B7K has a very modern sound and it's own character - I find it that it is difficult to get a different voicing unless you play around the settings a lot. The base tone is very hot and midsy. 

The Tech 21 is a lot more versatile and can get some gnarly tones. The Character knob is great going from heavy low end Ampegs to some midsy / trebly bite.

What sort of voice are you after?


----------



## Miek (Nov 16, 2016)

Something on the more aggressive side, I guess? I had been looking into the Sansamp VT too but the Darkglass seemed like it was basically the go-to right now so I was leaning towards it.


----------



## Yodel (Nov 20, 2016)

Miek said:


> Something on the more aggressive side, I guess? I had been looking into the Sansamp VT too but the Darkglass seemed like it was basically the go-to right now so I was leaning towards it.



Depends whether you want plonky djentkid bass (Darkglass) or something ballsy with growl (Sansamp)


----------



## Miek (Nov 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjvtx3HMUks

maybe something like this.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 21, 2016)

According to Google, Jon Stockman used a XXL Tech 21 DI around about that time.

https://www.talkbass.com/threads/jon-stockman-of-karnivool.241902/

https://www.talkbass.com/threads/karnivool-bass-tone.601913/

But according to this dude, Jon uses Darkglass now.

http://basschat.co.uk/topic/280043-a-visit-to-darkglass-electronics-february-2016/

I think both are great to be honest. I would say the Darkglass definitely sounds more hotter and modern, so it might be what you are after.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Nov 21, 2016)

i love b7k - pots are very sensitive so you can create as many sounds as you like.
i don't think that i would ever need upgrade to b7k ultra


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 19, 2017)

Darkglass FB said:


> Besides being a great composer, producer and bassist, Jon Stockman (Karnivool) is amazing at crafting some of the most devastating bass tones in the world.
> 
> We got together in our then Helsinki headquarters 18 months ago and after endless tweaking and tens of prototypes we are finally ready to announce our first co-designed creation: Alpha·Omega.
> 
> ...



Well, there you go.


----------

